# Best Fit Coach........



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

who thinks Larry Brown is the best coach available to get this team into the playoffs???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think he's the best coach available.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

^^^^^^ bingo, it doesnt really matter who is the best fit, give brown any combination of players, and they will at the end of the day play larry brown basketball and be successful at it.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

i mean hes defenitly a great coach... but on ESPN they were talking about there would be times where he wouldnt be there for a few weeks from time to time.........


so yall actually think they can actually make it into the playoffs???.... 

the East is looking real solid this year..... i would like to see them in the playoffs but i dont think it can happen

1. Ind
2. Mia
3. Det
4. NJ
5. Bos
6. Cle
7. Chi
8. Wsh/Phi/NY/Mil

if they make it in they'll be fighting for the 8 spot IMO...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> so yall actually think they can actually make it into the playoffs???....


Would a lottery pick really be such a bad thing for this team?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> i mean hes defenitly a great coach... but on ESPN they were talking about there would be times where he wouldnt be there for a few weeks from time to time.........
> 
> 
> so yall actually think they can actually make it into the playoffs???....
> ...


Cleveland is going to be a very athletic team....They are improved..
Boston,Chi,Wsh,Phi,and Mil are all on the same level...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

^^yeaa.... teams will be fighting for the 7, 8 spot... maybe even 6, 7, 8 spot...... this year will be the best in a while....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You have to worry less about what fits best and worry more about whats available.

Larry is the best available, Phil is the best.

Larry can get this job done, believe me, but he's no Phil Jackson....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> You have to worry less about what fits best and worry more about whats available.
> 
> Larry is the best available, Phil is the best.
> 
> Larry can get this job done, believe me, but he's no Phil Jackson....


Yea you're right he isn't Phil...he coaches without the MJ's the Shaq's, and the Kobe's of the world. Let's see Phil coach a team without any major superstars.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

This team lacks a lot of discipline and isn't ready to get over any humps, rather, there is a culture of sloth that needs to change.

In my opinion Larry Brown is one of the best coaches availabel to fix this.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Yea you're right he isn't Phil...he coaches without the MJ's the Shaq's, and the Kobe's of the world. Let's see Phil coach a team without any major superstars.


Never!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Even if I had a chocie at either Phil or Larry my pick for this team would have been no doubt Larry cause phil couldnt coach this team. :angel:


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> i mean hes defenitly a great coach... but on ESPN they were talking about there would be times where he wouldnt be there for a few weeks from time to time.........
> 
> 
> so yall actually think they can actually make it into the playoffs???....
> ...


i think i agree with your seedings there except for a couple minor things. i dont see Boston being that high and also, if the teams went in this order for records, the Nets would be #3 and not 4 as they would be division champs. good analysis though.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> This team lacks a lot of discipline and isn't ready to get over any humps, rather, there is a culture of sloth that needs to change.
> 
> *In my opinion Larry Brown is one of the best coaches availabel to fix this.*


I agree, i've always liked Brown as a coach....he's my all time fav and i think he's the best in the buisness right now. ( no disrepect to Carlise)


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> i mean hes defenitly a great coach... but on ESPN they were talking about there would be times where he wouldnt be there for a few weeks from time to time.........
> 
> 
> so yall actually think they can actually make it into the playoffs???....
> ...


Yaa right. 5)Boston lost Walker and possibly Blount or LAfretz
And Clevland will be much higher.
Phi isn't going anywhere.
Ind isn't going to come in first with the lost of Reggie.
Washington is making playoff. 
Milwakke isn't.
Ny will be @ the 7th spot.


----------

